
Autism risk in offspring assessed through quantification of male sperm mosaicism - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-019-0711-0
======
Scipio_Afri
As a male in my early 30’s without kids but who eventually wants kids, these
studies on age related to autism risk scare me a lot.

